# Heading to Dover



## Rag1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Got everything packed and ready to go. Leaving at day light. The site assigned is right on the first turn near the garage building (judges setup).
This will be the 6th comp for the year. Not many compared to some like Dallas, but I'm ready for a break. It will be nice to fire up the cooker and make something other than comp food.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 16, 2008)

Best of luck to you Rag!  Lots of tough competition at that one.  One of the coolest venues on the circuit.  Don't forget to hit the casino after the comp.


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## BBQcure (Oct 16, 2008)

GOOD LUCK and have a safe trip

Oh ya and thanks for the lettuce at Oink

Tim


----------



## wittdog (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Luck Barb....


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 17, 2008)

Good luck and have a safe trip!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 17, 2008)

Good Luck,Ron.. make sure you bring sumtin to hold down your tents... they had a tornado there last year !!!!


----------

